# Mini racing at Tri-state hobbies and raceway?



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats going on with the mini racing at tri-state? last year the racing was very good with pretty good turnouts this year there has not been one mini race night yet why? It seems like all the powers to be at tri state only really care about oval racing? I dont have a issue with oval racing but the last time i checked the oval turnout was VERY LOW 6-8 racers. When we raced mini's we had 3 times that many and we paid the same entry fee. So whats the plan with mini racing? is it dead at tri state? The owner says he needs more people racing there to keep the doors open well then how about promoting some mini racing similar to how you promoted the BRL warm up race and the toys for tots race? To increase busisness other opportunities should be explored.


----------



## bigdog1893 (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

so are you racing tuesday ronnie?


----------



## bigdog1893 (Nov 29, 2003)

how many people ya bringing with ya?? . right now my 18t is set-up for late model racing.

but a few screws and a change of body itl be ready for offroad


----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

party of 3 me myself and I :woohoo: If anyone even shows up. when we raced mini's at dirt country we had anywhere from 15-50 people every friday night if those guys would come down we could pack that place.


----------

